# 1972 wards powr kraft 320 tool gloat



## Ulma Doctor (Apr 17, 2013)

i have a tool gloat!
i picked up a 1972 WARDS POWR KRAFT 230 AC ARC WELDER with a Twin Carbon Arc torch.
the unit is amazingly clean and hasn't seen many minutes of operation as far as i can ascertain.







I couldn't pass it up, she's a real beauty!:biggrin:


----------



## Tony Wells (Apr 17, 2013)

Same machine as I learned on. My uncle bought it for who knows what, and my grandfather, who was a welder, taught me how to use it. I was then the family welder. He still has the machine. And the arc torch, which I melted a lot aluminum with before figuring out that's not how you weld alum.


----------

